# EXTREM LEISE AioWaKü



## hallolo2_ (6. Dezember 2015)

*EXTREM LEISE AioWaKü*

Also ja ein AIOWäKü für einen Xeon E31231v3 ist Overkill aber es ist optisch eben wichtig, weil wer will schon so einen fetten Klotz im PC stehen haben. Der E31231v3 braucht nichts starkes aber 140/240mm/280mm wären schon ganz gut. Momentan messe ich bei offenem Gehäuse maximal 16/17 DBa und genau das ist auch das Grundrauchen von meinem Raum also 0 Veränderung bei an/aus des PCs und die Lüfter sind kein Problem(SW2 draufklatschen und still ist's) aberdie Pumpe; Wie gesagt wenn man die Pumpe so weit runterregelt, dass der E3 anständig gekühlt wird, wenn SW2s / FNV2s auf 7V/SW2s und 5V/FNV2s laufen darf die Pumpe im Idle nicht über 16-17 DBa gehen und unter Last sich kaum verändern, denn meine GTX970 STRIX bleibt da echt leise und den MACHO X2 juckt der E3 kein einziges RPM ab. Ich frage mich ob man da nicht sogar nen CustomLoop machen muss aber das wäre zu teuer und damit zum Budget 120€. Bis 140€ wenn schon brauchbare Lüfter dabei sind.


----------



## Th3D3str0y3r (6. Dezember 2015)

*AW: EXTREM LEISE AioWaKü*

Also die H110i GT/X hat eine ziemlich leise Pumpe. Aber für Silent bräuchtest du dann definitiv neue Lüfter.

edit: die H100i GTX und die H80i GT dürften die selben Pumpen haben wie die oben genannten. Aber eben auch die lauten Lüfter


----------



## Abductee (6. Dezember 2015)

*AW: EXTREM LEISE AioWaKü*

Der hier ist optisch aber auch total unaufällig.
be quiet! Shadow Rock LP (BK002) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland

Oder ein starker 92mm Kühler, die sind nicht recht viel größer als ein boxed Kühler.
So einer würde überhaupt nicht dick auftragen.
Produktvergleich Cryorig C7 (CR-C7A), Noctua NH-L9x65 | Geizhals Deutschland




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


(Man kann ja noch einen schwarzen Lüfter montieren)


----------



## neo27484 (7. Dezember 2015)

*AW: EXTREM LEISE AioWaKü*

ich kann aus eigener Erfahrung die fractal design kelvin empfehlen. hab sie selbst verbaut. wenn du die pumpe auf 7 Volt laufen hast, ist sie praktisch nicht zu hören. das ist eine alphacool dc-lt mit 2400 u/min. viele sagen die wäre laut, aber das bezieht sich wahrscheinlich auf die 5 1/4" agb`s mit montierter pumpe für den fronteinbau. ich kann sagen dass wenn das teil auf der cpu sitzt kann man es nur sehr schwer raus hören. ausserdem gibt es die kelvin mit nem 360er Radiator. ich hab momentan 3 scythe slipstream mit 800 u/min dran- super!! und leise!! ausserdem ist sie erweiterbar und alles aus Kupfer, also unbedenklich.


----------



## neo27484 (7. Dezember 2015)

*AW: EXTREM LEISE AioWaKü*

was hast du denn für ein Gehäuse? du solltest auf jeden fall, egal welche wakü du nimmst, eine Schalldämmung haben. denn die recht hochfrequenten pumpen sind selbst bei niedrigem Schalldruck hörbar.


----------



## hallolo2_ (7. Dezember 2015)

*AW: EXTREM LEISE AioWaKü*

Gehäuse : Razer h440 also ja ist gedämmt. Neo27848 wie viel dbA hat die wenn man die restlichen Lüfter ausschaltet?


----------



## neo27484 (7. Dezember 2015)

*AW: EXTREM LEISE AioWaKü*

das kann ich dir nicht sagen, ich habe keine Möglichkeit das präzise zu messen. das verhält sich ja letztendlich in jedem case anders. ich kann dir aber sagen das die slipstream "lauter" sind als die pumpe. und die 800er slipstream sind mit die leisesten lüfter am markt. ich hatte sie zeitweise schon auf 600u/min gedrosselt- geht auch. aber dann werden mir die temps von meinem Hitzkopf (fx 8350) zu hoch.


----------



## ricoroci (7. Dezember 2015)

*AW: EXTREM LEISE AioWaKü*

Die h110i ist wirklich leise, allerdings sind für silent schon neue Lüfter nötig.


----------



## Lios Nudin (7. Dezember 2015)

*AW: EXTREM LEISE AioWaKü*

Arctic Liquid Freezer 240 (ACFRE00013A) und einen Phobya Adapter 3Pin (12V) auf 3Pin (9V) 20cm - Schwarz für die Pumpe.


----------



## hallolo2_ (7. Dezember 2015)

*AW: EXTREM LEISE AioWaKü*

Hab noch ne Möglichkeit beim Preis höher zu gehen : Was ist mit dem Kraken x61 und gescheiten Lüfter?


----------



## Deeron (7. Dezember 2015)

*AW: EXTREM LEISE AioWaKü*



neo27484 schrieb:


> ich kann aus eigener Erfahrung die fractal design kelvin empfehlen. hab sie selbst verbaut. wenn du die pumpe auf 7 Volt laufen hast, ist sie praktisch nicht zu hören. das ist eine alphacool dc-lt mit 2400 u/min. viele sagen die wäre laut, aber das bezieht sich wahrscheinlich auf die 5 1/4" agb`s mit montierter pumpe für den fronteinbau. ich kann sagen dass wenn das teil auf der cpu sitzt kann man es nur sehr schwer raus hören. ausserdem gibt es die kelvin mit nem 360er Radiator. ich hab momentan 3 scythe slipstream mit 800 u/min dran- super!! und leise!! ausserdem ist sie erweiterbar und alles aus Kupfer, also unbedenklich.



Also ich habe auch die Kelvin S24 hier rum liegen... und sie liegt nur rum, weil die Pumpe einfach ätzend laut ist (37,9 dB(A) aus 50 cm Entfernung bei offenem Case). Am schlimmsten ist daran aber eigentlich nicht die Lautstärke an sich, sondern das Brummen der Pumpe. Selbst auf die kleinstmögliche Drehzahl gedrosselt, ist sie mMn immernoch viel zu laut für einen leisen Betrieb. Auch gibt es KoWaKü´s mit einer besseren Kühlleistung, welche auch noch leisere Pumpen  besitzen. Beispiel: Enermax Liqtech 240 oder Lepa Aquachanger 240


----------



## Lios Nudin (7. Dezember 2015)

*AW: EXTREM LEISE AioWaKü*

Da fast alle AiO-Waküs von Asetek oder CoolIt stammen, kannst du durchaus, wenn du das möchtest, den doppelten Preis für ein und dasselbe Produkt ausgeben. 

Übersicht AiO-Waküs von Asetek

Übersicht AiO-Waküs von CoolIt


Der Vorteil der vorgeschlagen Arctic Liquid Freezer ist 

1.) der geringere Preis
2.) vier PWM Lüfter im Push-Pull Betrieb (500-1350 U/min) --> gute Kühlleistung bei geringer Drehzahl/Laustärke möglich
3.) der vorgeschlagene 9V Adapter reduziert die Drehzahl der Pumpe, weil sie generell für solche Minikreisläufe mit einer viel zu hohen Drehzahl laufen


----------



## neo27484 (7. Dezember 2015)

*AW: EXTREM LEISE AioWaKü*



Deeron schrieb:


> Also ich habe auch die Kelvin S24 hier rum liegen... und sie liegt nur rum, weil die Pumpe einfach ätzend laut ist (37,9 dB(A) aus 50 cm Entfernung bei offenem Case). Am schlimmsten ist daran aber eigentlich nicht die Lautstärke an sich, sondern das Brummen der Pumpe. Selbst auf die kleinstmögliche Drehzahl gedrosselt, ist sie mMn immernoch viel zu laut für einen leisen Betrieb. Auch gibt es KoWaKü´s mit einer besseren Kühlleistung, welche auch noch leisere Pumpen  besitzen. Beispiel: Enermax Liqtech 240 oder Lepa Aquachanger 240



die pumpe MUSS auf jeden fall auf 7volt gedrosselt werden!! mit 12volt ist sie definitiv hörbar. andererseits schreibst du bei offenem case- das ist keine Referenz. desweiteren sollte man schon über eine gescheite gehäusedämmung verfügen wenn man ein silent System baut- egal ob wakü oder nicht. ich sitze auch direkt neben meinem pc, wenn es überhaupt 50 cm sind und die pumpe ist mux mäuschen still. desweiteren wurde schon zu hauf in anderen foren beschrieben das die Montage und der anpressdruck bei der dclt eine entscheidende rolle spielt. schraubt man sie zu fest provoziert man brumm Geräusche. ich kann jedenfalls sagen das meine pumpe nicht mehr hörbar arbeitet.


----------



## hallolo2_ (7. Dezember 2015)

*AW: EXTREM LEISE AioWaKü*

Was ist jetzt mit dem Kraken x61? Nochmal zu meiner Definition von leise : Maximal 17-18 dB wenn geregelt! Manchmal messe ich bei gedämmten geschlossenem Gehäuse kein einziges DbA Unterschied zwischen an/aus also wirklich leise.


----------



## XyZaaH (7. Dezember 2015)

*AW: EXTREM LEISE AioWaKü*

Dba werte kannst du in der Pfeife rauchen.


----------



## hallolo2_ (7. Dezember 2015)

*AW: EXTREM LEISE AioWaKü*

Okeeeee aber was ist jetzt mit dem x61?


----------



## Cyberratchet (9. Dezember 2015)

*AW: EXTREM LEISE AioWaKü*



Th3D3str0y3r schrieb:


> Also die H110i GT/X hat eine ziemlich leise Pumpe. Aber für Silent bräuchtest du dann definitiv neue Lüfter.


Ich will dafür nicht ein neues Thema aufmachen. Was für Lüfter empfehlt ihr für die H110i. Ich habe schon paar mal den Noctua NF-A14 gelesen, gibt es da (günstigere) Alternativen mit ähnlicher Leistung?


----------



## Th3D3str0y3r (9. Dezember 2015)

*AW: EXTREM LEISE AioWaKü*



Cyberratchet schrieb:


> Ich will dafür nicht ein neues Thema aufmachen. Was für Lüfter empfehlt ihr für die H110i. Ich habe schon paar mal den Noctua NF-A14 gelesen, gibt es da (günstigere) Alternativen mit ähnlicher Leistung?


Spontan fallen mir da Eloops ein. Die sollte man aber nur im blasenden Betrieb verwenden, da es sonst Störgeräusche gibt.
Silent Wings 2 könnte man auch nehmen, allerdings müsste man den Lüfter und Radiator abdichten (zB mit Panzerband) da sie sonst Ihre volle Leistung nicht entfalten können.

Ansonsten werden in einem Leserbrief in der aktuellen PCGH eben die Noctua empfohlen und die Aerocool Dead Silence.


----------



## iTryX (22. Dezember 2015)

*AW: EXTREM LEISE AioWaKü*

gute Lüfter:

*Noiseblocker Blacksilent Pro PL-2

*EKL Wingboost 2

*Corsair SP120 Quiet Edition


----------



## cerbero (22. Dezember 2015)

*AW: EXTREM LEISE AioWaKü*

Sorry, aber nochmal bitte zum Verständnis: Du hast einen Macho X2 im Gehäuse, ärgerst dich das der so groß und versuchst nun etwas _leiseres_ in einer AiO-Kühlung zu finden ?


----------



## hallolo2_ (23. Dezember 2015)

*AW: EXTREM LEISE AioWaKü*

Hat sich geklärt ich mach ne Custom WaKü und ja des ist vielleicht verrückt aber ich bin ein Silent und Optikbauer


----------

